# Diamond Dog Food "Recall" UPDATE!!!!



## Sam H (Apr 12, 2012)

Well...After reading all the comments on the recall for Diamond Dog Food....I decided to "look" into it myself.
I called Diamond/4health dog food home office today in Meta Missouri...After speaking with the lady who answered the phone and telling her my concerns , she put me in touch with the Quality Control Dept...I spoke with Cordele Schroder at length about this issue.I am going to paraphrase and give a summary of our conversation...During a standard USDA inspection , a normal/ but new test was conducted concerning salmonella...the test came back positive with a higher percentage rate than the "in-house" standards like...NOT an alarming high percentage , so Diamond Dog Food recalled the food by thier own accord, this recall was NOT mandated by the USDA...and it was only from ONE particular production batch of food from ONE plant,which was located in South Carolina..(The other plants,California and Missouri were not affected) and only a small percentage of that batch was affected as they listed the "batch numbers" to pin point this...***There have been NO reports or complaints from ANY consumer about their dogs having any problems***ALSO....The 4health Brand Label was never affected , as their food comes from differant areas, also being the chemical make-up is differant.
In relation to the recall of 2005..That was concerning aflatoxins in the grains of Diamond (specifically corn/wheat) of which they now have in place some of the most stringent checks/balances in the industry...also testing for aflatoxins and salmonella have advanced "light years" in the last seven years to prevent another disaster from reacurring as before.

Also...I was unaware,But.... that ALL dogs have a small percentage of salmonella in their systems , but thier immune systems counter it...The percentage amount of salmonella detected was not high enough to affect the health of animals , but higher than Diamond's own "in -house restrictions/requirements"....... thus the recall from thier own Quality Control Dept.

I just had to find out for myself...As my pups have only had this food since they were weaned from thier momma....Hope this helps


----------



## StevePickard (Apr 12, 2012)

Sam,
I appreciate you checking into this and giving us a report.  I also did some checking concerning recalls also and a lot of the other big name companies that advertise a lot more than Diamond have had numerous recalls in the past. Its not just limited to Diamond.  Eukanuba has had literally twice the number of recalls that Diamond has had since 2007. Although a lot of folks on here won't feed Diamond Naturals, I haven't found any reason to switch.  I like the fact that the Diamond Naturals are rated as a 4 star food and I also like the fact that your conversation with them has shown they are making very good efforts to insure quality. 
Steve


----------



## Setter Jax (Apr 13, 2012)

Steve and Sam,

Good points, thank you for checking into this.  I still feed Diamond and 4 Health.  It's a good quality feed at a reasonable price and our beloved hunting companions aren't eating a bunch of corn and by products.

SJ




StevePickard said:


> Sam,
> I appreciate you checking into this and giving us a report.  I also did some checking concerning recalls also and a lot of the other big name companies that advertise a lot more than Diamond have had numerous recalls in the past. Its not just limited to Diamond.  Eukanuba has had literally twice the number of recalls that Diamond has had since 2007. Although a lot of folks on here won't feed Diamond Naturals, I haven't found any reason to switch.  I like the fact that the Diamond Naturals are rated as a 4 star food and I also like the fact that your conversation with them has shown they are making very good efforts to insure quality.
> Steve


----------



## goose buster (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Sam for the update.


----------



## Setter Jax (Apr 16, 2012)

Went to TS this weekend and spoke to the manager.  He said that he was aware of the recall and that they did not receive any of the effected feed.  He told me this happens sometimes with all companies not just diamond dog food. Once they receive a recall they immediately pull the feed. He stated that TS has an excellent reputation and TS will not sell bad feed to peoples pets, horses and livestock.  He said that they wouldn't be in business very long if they did that.

SJ


----------



## StevePickard (May 2, 2012)

I found out today that unfortunately Diamond has had 2 more recalls.  See links below for more info:
April 26, 2012-Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul Adult Light Formula dry dog food
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/diamond-dog-food-recall-expanded/

April 30, 2012 Diamond Puppy formula dry dog food
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/diamond-dog-food-recall-widens/

I have been a big supporter of Diamond Natural Dog food, but in light of now 3 recalls in just a few weeks and one involving puppy food, I going to start looking at  new foods.  I'm going to search the recall lists in the next few days and try to come up with a list of the manufacturers with the fewest recalls that carry 4 and 5 star food. I'll post what I find out.
Steve


----------



## Sam H (May 3, 2012)

WELL,WELL,WELL......As Steve , being a big advocate/supporter and "vocal defender" of Diamond dog food....This is to much...Also , I was in TSC last week and noticed the shelves nearly cleared of all Diamond/4health food I questioned the clerk...then the Mgr...they told me it was a distrinution problem between the Manufacturer and CD(central distribution) ,should have more product in 2-3 weeks...WHAT!?...I specifically asked if this had anything to go with the/a recall....they said NO!....I was either lied to or they told me what the "higher ups" told them....

So....I'm a big enough man to say I was wrong , and hope NO ONE has sick pups....and Pray Bella/Colt dont get sick....Me being upset right now , might just be the biggest understatement of the year

Without me doing reserch....can any of you Purina Pro users , tell me if it has corn/wheat/soy fillers....as I am currently looking for a new food


----------



## StevePickard (May 3, 2012)

Sam,
I'm just starting to work on my research, but here's a copy and paste of Purina Pro Plan ingredients from the website, Dog Food Advisor http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/

Ingredients: Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of vitamin E), whole grain corn, soy flour, corn bran, soybean meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, glycerin, salt, dried egg product, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), zinc proteinate, manganese sulfate, niacin, manganese proteinate, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B-12 supplement, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), sodium selenite

Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 3.4%

They rate Pro Plan as a 2 star dog food.

Purina Pro Plan Selects seem to have ingredients more closely related to what we've been trying to feed.  It is listed as a 3 star dog food.
.
Ingredients: Beef, barley, brewers dried yeast, brewers rice, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), dried egg product, oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of vitamin E), dried beet pulp, pea protein, fish oil, natural flavor, salt, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, dried carrots, dried tomatoes, dried sweet potatoes, calcium carbonate, vitamin E supplement, l-lysine monohydrochloride, zinc proteinate, dl-methionine, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, copper proteinate, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), sodium selenite

Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.5%

I will say that so far, and I'm just starting to doing some research, the Purina company has had very, very few recalls since 2007. 
 I'm still looking for something in the 4 star range....if I can find it at an affordable price, but I'm going to do some extensive research in trying to find what I want to switch to. I'll keep you posted on what I turn up.  
Steve


----------



## Sam H (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Steve....The "Pro Plan Selects" is what I started looking at...Only thing I didn't like was they don't have a lamb/rice formula(which all my dogs are used to) in the Selects version...I need to read the review to see why they list it a 3star..because of the ingrediants they list , I don't get that 3star rating?....But then...I guess we might not need to get hung up on "star" ratings if it has the ingrediants I want??!!


----------



## GLS (May 3, 2012)

Steve,  Sam,  what is "Taste of the Wild" rated?  Tractor Supply sells it.  I've been feeding it to Abby for over 9 mos.  It's not inexpensive, however, but with one dog that's not much of an issue.  Three or more dogs it would be.  Gil


----------



## Sam H (May 3, 2012)

GLS said:


> Steve,  Sam,  what is "Taste of the Wild" rated?  Tractor Supply sells it.  I've been feeding it to Abby for over 9 mos.  It's not inexpensive, however, but with one dog that's not much of an issue.  Three or more dogs it would be.  Gil




Gil,
"Taste of the Wild" is rated 5star...Good food...Sam

FYI.....And everyone else's....I went to TSC this am rather upset about the recall and me having bought a 30lb bag of Diamond sat morn , now another recall!!!....To get to the point...TSC did the right thing , refunded my money....sold me a 30lb bag of "Blue" lamb and rice for a discounted price...my out of pocket was less than $4....I call that service...IMHO

And....this particular TSC location Still has not been notified of a recall!!


----------



## StevePickard (May 3, 2012)

Gil,
Like Sam said...Taste of the Wild is 5 star...their best rating. What are you paying for it??

Here's what's in it:
Taste of the Wild Wetlands Formula

Dry Dog Food

Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content

Ingredients: Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, Yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid

Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%

Steve


----------



## GLS (May 3, 2012)

Steve, depending on where I buy it, after taxes, $42-47 per 30 lbs. 
The highest price is 3 blocks from where I live.  TSC is the cheapest, but the gas costs to Rincon don't make it worth driving to unless I'm heading in that direction to hunt.  I use the Bison/Venison mix.  No grain; sweet potato is the major vegetable.
I've been drying slices of sweet potato on the oven rack at a low setting for bribes for Abby.  She loves it. Gil


----------



## Benjie Boswell (May 3, 2012)

Taste of the Wild is made by Diamond pet foods and you may see a bit of a distribution problem on it as well. I own a feed store myself, and have been having some problems getting Diamond and TOW. The way it was explained to me is that all the feed is now coming here from the Missouri plant as the SC plant is not back on line. This limits the volume the distributors have here.


----------



## Sam H (May 3, 2012)

Benjie Boswell said:


> Taste of the Wild is made by Diamond pet foods and you may see a bit of a distribution problem on it as well. I own a feed store myself, and have been having some problems getting Diamond and TOW. The way it was explained to me is that all the feed is now coming here from the Missouri plant as the SC plant is not back on line. This limits the volume the distributors have here.




DANG.....Diamond's fingers reach Waaaay out....Taste of Wild....Hmmmm...I'm surprised!

Watch out Gil.....For now I'm sticking with "BLUE"....But giving Purina Pro Plan a HARD look...I was at a clinic in Miss.  March a year ago with "Ronnie Smith"(Huntsmith seminars)ie;Rick Smith and Delmar Smith....They Highly recommend it and say that Purina has one of the Best QC programs in the industry...pretty darned good recommendation coming from those guys....AND "of course" our own Julia H...

thanks for the info Benjie


----------



## ngaduck (May 3, 2012)

Sam H said:


> But then...I guess we might not need to get hung up on "star" ratings if it has the ingrediants I want??!!



I agree with this. I don't care for the rating websites. I feed Pro Plan Performance to all 3 of my labs. All have good muscle tone, shiny coats, and good stools. As long as I see good results, I will keep feeding it. My opinion, there is no one good food for all dogs. You have to find the one that your dog does best on and go with it.


----------



## waterdogs (May 3, 2012)

Diamond makes food for others as well. ARTEMIS,CANIDAE,KIRKLANDS,NATURAL BALANCE,SOLID GOLD,TASTE OF THE WILD,AND WELLNESS, THEY ALSO PRODUCE CHICKEN SOUP BRAND AS WELL......i FEED AND LIKE purina pro plan


----------



## waterdogs (May 3, 2012)

gO TO THIS WEB SIGHT TO SEE WHO MAKES WHAT...THE PET FOOD LIST.COM


----------



## ROAM (May 4, 2012)

have not been on much lately so I have missed alot of this conversation, but have been aware of the recall through facebook (of all places).  I have 'friended' Dog Food Advisor and so I am able to see updates in my newsfeed whenever something goes down with food recalls and the like.  
For what its worth I have tried Purina Pro Plan for a couple of months and liked it.  The ratings were not all that bad on the online reference sites, the problem was that my birddog favored the 'Blue' that was being fed to the wife's lapdog.
Needless to say, because of the constant battle of my dog trying to eat the lapdog's food....we made the switch over to Blue Buffalo for each dog.  It seems to be healthy as far as I can tell (internet), and for some reason my dog seems to like it alot.  Never have any problems with appetite and muscle tone seems to be getting better. If I had a whole kennel of dogs i wouldnt be able to feed it though.

I know its like offering advice on breed, shotgun type, training method etc.  
If anything.... for those who are on facebook, the dogfoodadvisor page is an easy way to stay up to speed on developments with food recalls.


----------



## Coach K (May 5, 2012)

This was in the news on USA Today website:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/health...7bQRNSEPXS5iHh/1J5H7o8M3V6AqGGodwevD3cP8qnDn4


----------



## Coach K (May 5, 2012)

Ladies & Gents,

There is a farm supply store right by my school that sells a 30/20 50lb bag for 20$.  As soon as I finish off these 12 bags of Eukanuba from that contest last year, I'm going to make that my feed.   Plus, buy 10 bags & they have some sort of discount.  L & L Farm Supply in Milledgeville, GA.  For what some of you "blue bloods" are paying you could drive over from all the surrounding states & still come out ahead.! ;-)  Google search it & talk to the manager (who owns the store) or wait till I can give you a report in Sept, or so?  The owner is a good guy who used to have bird dogs, but runs coon trials now.  He also did me good by ordering that Eukanuba for me & getting the dealer to to throw in 3 extra bags since my coupons were for 40# bags, but "Euk" had downsized their bags to 33#.  So, he's a fair man!, for sure.


----------



## Coach K (May 5, 2012)

ROAM said:


> have not been on much lately so I have missed alot of this conversation, but have been aware of the recall through facebook (of all places).  I have 'friended' Dog Food Advisor and so I am able to see updates in my newsfeed whenever something goes down with food recalls and the like.
> For what its worth I have tried Purina Pro Plan for a couple of months and liked it.  The ratings were not all that bad on the online reference sites, the problem was that my birddog favored the 'Blue' that was being fed to the wife's lapdog.
> Needless to say, because of the constant battle of my dog trying to eat the lapdog's food....we made the switch over to Blue Buffalo for each dog.  It seems to be healthy as far as I can tell (internet), and for some reason my dog seems to like it alot.  Never have any problems with appetite and muscle tone seems to be getting better. If I had a whole kennel of dogs i wouldnt be able to feed it though.
> 
> ...




good post re: the facebook page.  Thxs I'm going to check it out


----------



## Benjie Boswell (May 5, 2012)

Just got an updated recall notice. The recall now includes some skus of Wellness, Natural Balance and Canidae. All skus of Diamond, Chicken Soup, Diamond Naturals, Country Value, Premium Edge, Diamond Professional and Taste of the Wild are affected within certain production dates. The production codes affected in the second group have a 2 or 3 in the 9th or 10th digit and an X in the 11th digit. The best before dates are December 9, 2012 through April 7,2013.


----------



## GLS (May 5, 2012)

Benjie, thanks.  I hotfooted it to my local feed and seed and the owner had spoken with a factory rep and the critical digit is the 9th.  The 10th digit report is error.  You might want to check further. Gil


----------



## Sam H (May 5, 2012)

Coach K said:


> This was in the news on USA Today website:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/health...7bQRNSEPXS5iHh/1J5H7o8M3V6AqGGodwevD3cP8qnDn4





Coach....Thanks for posting the article by usa today....The article states that the SC plant was shut down April 8th....If you notice...I made my post about speaking with the QC rep( Cordele Schroder) on April 12th....he made NO mention of the SC plant being closed and told me the problem had been eliminated and was a "very isolated" case....WELLLLL.... pretty much call that a "bald face lie"...those might be strong words....But if the shoe fits!...........

I spoke with and spent some time with David King-Royal Run Kennels-(Julia H's trainer) at a short seminar for 'holding steady to wing and shot' today...(more on that later)....He feeds Nothing But Purina Pro Plan Performance....Now,in the last 15mo's , that's the second National Trainer of bird dogs that has given such a strong recomendation for Purina Pro Plan(the other was Ronnie Smith-HuntSmith seminars)...and thier very livelyhood depends on a quality doog food...and as I stood while looking at kennels with at least 25 dogs , plus a new litter of 9 new GSP pups....I made my decision about Purina Pro Plan...Guess what it is


----------



## namrettes (May 5, 2012)

Sam H said:


> Coach....Thanks for posting the article by usa today....The article states that the SC plant was shut down April 8th....If you notice...I made my post about speaking with the QC rep( Cordele Schroder) on April 12th....he made NO mention of the SC plant being closed and told me the problem had been eliminated and was a "very isolated" case....WELLLLL.... pretty much call that a "bald face lie"...those might be strong words....But if the shoe fits!...........
> 
> I spoke with and spent some time with David King-Royal Run Kennels-(Julia H's trainer) at a short seminar for 'holding steady to wing and shot' today...(more on that later)....He feeds Nothing But Purina Pro Plan Performance....Now,in the last 15mo's , that's the second National Trainer of bird dogs that has given such a strong recomendation for Purina Pro Plan(the other was Ronnie Smith-HuntSmith seminars)...and thier very livelyhood depends on a quality doog food...and as I stood while looking at kennels with at least 25 dogs , plus a new litter of 9 new GSP pups....I made my decision about Purina Pro Plan...Guess what it is



Not trying to stir things up, but do you think that those National Trainers are sponsored by Purina ? or maybe at least get big discounts for promoting Purina feeds ?


----------



## Sam H (May 6, 2012)

namrettes said:


> Not trying to stir things up, but do you think that those National Trainers are sponsored by Purina ? or maybe at least get big discounts for promoting Purina feeds ?




YES...And that's a Very Good question , because I asked that!!!....BOTH of thier answers were basically the same...Even IF Purina "gave" them the food , which they DON'T..But do discount it....This is thier living , thier reputation....If they have clients dogs that (which are canine athlete's) are continually having digestive problems , don't build muscle , have no endurance, etc , etc....a unhappy dog physically and mentally is not going to learn and perform as it should.....and here's the kicker...1st "they wouldn't do it to the dog"(that impressed me!)....2cnd - they would be out of business....Now that's sort of hard to argue with

BTW...Eukanuba was the second food I heard mentioned the most...FYI Coach K , so you're also spot on!


----------



## ROAM (May 7, 2012)

Coach K said:


> Ladies & Gents,
> 
> There is a farm supply store right by my school that sells a 30/20 50lb bag for 20$.  As soon as I finish off these 12 bags of Eukanuba from that contest last year, I'm going to make that my feed.   Plus, buy 10 bags & they have some sort of discount.  L & L Farm Supply in Milledgeville, GA.  For what some of you "blue bloods" are paying you could drive over from all the surrounding states & still come out ahead.! ;-)  Google search it & talk to the manager (who owns the store) or wait till I can give you a report in Sept, or so?  The owner is a good guy who used to have bird dogs, but runs coon trials now.  He also did me good by ordering that Eukanuba for me & getting the dealer to to throw in 3 extra bags since my coupons were for 40# bags, but "Euk" had downsized their bags to 33#.  So, he's a fair man!, for sure.



You are right about the cost of 'blue', if my dog was a larger breed I couldnt buy it.  One bag last almost two months so its not too bad.  If i were to get more dogs, there would definitely be a change.  The cost isnt much more than the pro plan and the dog seems to like it more.  I was wondering whether you knew the name of the food you found over in m'ville at the feed store.  If its a quality food, saving some $ would be nice! I will look forward to your report once you get on it.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 7, 2012)

Sam H said:


> YES...And that's a Very Good question , because I asked that!!!....BOTH of thier answers were basically the same...Even IF Purina "gave" them the food , which they DON'T..But do discount it....This is thier living , thier reputation....If they have clients dogs that (which are canine athlete's) are continually having digestive problems , don't build muscle , have no endurance, etc , etc....a unhappy dog physically and mentally is not going to learn and perform as it should.....and here's the kicker...1st "they wouldn't do it to the dog"(that impressed me!)....2cnd - they would be out of business....Now that's sort of hard to argue with
> 
> BTW...Eukanuba was the second food I heard mentioned the most...FYI Coach K , so you're also spot on!



I think you hit the nail on the head.  Many trainers have clients who "expect" thier dogs to win.  Having winning dogs on a string is very important to a trainer.  Many prospective clients will look at a trainers success at trials to determine who they chose to train their dogs.  Trainers need wins as proof of their abilities.  They aren't going to feed food that doesn't work well with their dogs........  Now, with that said.  My trainer has fed both Purina PP and Eukanuba Performance.  He has the list of wins to back up his success as well.  He placed a dog at this years AKC Gun Dog Nationals against 118 other dogs, and he had 2 of the 12 dogs who got called back.  He is one of very few trainers who have won both the Open All Age, and Open Gun Dog American Brittany Club Nationals.  He has placed the Runner Up National Champion 3 years in a row, and done very, very well at the Champoinship level of trials in the brittany world (Championships are both AKC and AF sanctioned trials that are one hour braces).  He has put Purina and Eukanuba side by side and compared them both.  His opinion is that he gets better results out of the Eukanuba then he does the PP.  He says that the dogs seem to have better stamina and can go longer with the Eukanuba, especially in higher temps of the late spring and early fall trials.  According to him the dogs tend to run a little "hot" on PP when running in high temps.  He is not the only one I have heard that from either.  If your not running your dogs in high heat, then I don't think it matters very much, both are very good food.  But if your running dogs in high heat, seems the guys I have talked to get a little better results from the Eukanuba........  My dog has been on both, and she does better with the Eukanuba, but I don't think you can go wrong with either.  Im sure there are some dogs who do better on the PP then the Eukanuba.


----------



## JuliaH (May 8, 2012)

Just listening to Fox news and they are reporting people getting sick from handling dog food from that Diamond plant. People who have touched the dog food, people who work at the plant, etc. 

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/05/08/dog-food-salmonella-recall-expanded-in-us-canada/

This is a bad one folks...

Julia


----------



## Setter Jax (May 8, 2012)

Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to Potential  Salmonella Contamination 

Batches of the brands manufactured between December 9, 2011 and April 7, 2012 are affected

Brands included in the recall include:

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul 
Country Value 
Diamond 
Diamond Naturals 
Premium Edge 
Professional 
4Health 
Taste of the Wild

http://www.diamondpet.com/information/


The recall affects only products distributed in the following U.S. states and Canada.  Further distribution through other pet food channels may have occurred.

Alabama 
Florida 
Georgia 
Indiana 
Kentucky 
Massachusetts 
Maryland 
Michigan 
Mississippi 
New York 
North Carolina 
Ohio 
Pennsylvania 
South Carolina 
Tennessee 
Virginia 
Canada


----------



## Setter Jax (May 8, 2012)

The Kirkland Signature products included in the recall include:

Kirkland Signature Super Premium Adult Dog Lamb, Rice & Vegetable Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013) 
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Adult Dog Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013) 
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Mature Dog Chicken, Rice & Egg Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013) 
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Healthy Weight Dog Formulated with Chicken & Vegetables (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013) 
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Maintenance Cat Chicken & Rice Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013) 
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Healthy Weight Cat Formula (December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013) 
Kirkland Signature Nature’s Domain Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Formula for Dogs (December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013) 
To determine if their pet food is recalled, consumers should check the production codes on the back of bags must have both a number “3” in the 9th position AND an “X” in the 11th position. The best-before dates for the recalled brands listed are December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013.   


The recall affects only products distributed in the following U.S. states, Puerto Rico and Canada.

Alabama 
Connecticut 
Delaware 
Florida 
Georgia 
Maryland 
Massachusetts 
New Hampshire 
New Jersey 
New York 
North Carolina 
Pennsylvania 
South Carolina 
Tennessee 
Vermont 
Virginia 
Canada 
Puerto Rico


----------



## Setter Jax (May 8, 2012)

Recall Listing since 2007, so what are we supposed to feed our hunting companions.  Almost all the big names are on the list, Purina, Eukaban, ect.... 

SJ

The dog food recall list included all of the following well known brands:

Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
Authority
Award
Best Choice
Compliments
Big Bet
Big Red
Bloom
Cadillac
Companion
Del Monte Treats and Snacks
Demoulas Market Basket
Eukanuba
Fine Feline Cat
Food Lion
Foodtown
Giant Companion
Great Choice
Hannaford
Hill Country Fare
Hills Pet Nutrition Prescription Diet m/d Feline dry cat food
Hy-Vee
Iams
J E Mondou 
Laura Lynn
Li'l Red
Loving Meals
Medi Cal
Meijers Main Choice
Menu Foods
Mighty Dog Pouch
Mixables
Natural Balance Venison and Green Pea dry cat food
Nutriplan
Nutro Max
Nutro Max Gourmet Classics
Nutro Natural Choice
Nutro Products
Nutro Ultra
Nutro
Ol'Roy Canada
Ol'Roy US
Paws
Pet Essentials
Pet Pride - Good n Meaty
Presidents Choice
Price Chopper
Priority Canada
Priority US
Publix
Purina Alpine Prime Cuts in Gravy
Roche Brothers
Royal Canin - Sensible Choice
Royal Canin - Kasco
Save-A-Lot Choice Morsels
Save-A-Lot Special Blend
Schnucks
Science Diet Kitten Savory Cuts Ocean Fish
Science Diet Feline Adult Savory Cuts Beef, Chicken and Ocean Fish
Science Diet Feline Senior Savory Cuts Chicken
Shep Dog
Sophistacat
Special Kitty Canada
Special Kitty U.S.
Springsfield Prize
Sprout
Stater Brothers
Stop & Shop Companion
Tops Companion
Wegmans Bruiser
Weis Total Pet
Western Family US
White Rose
Winn Dixie
Your Pet


----------



## Sam H (May 8, 2012)

Shon....I know almost , if not all , have had a recall of some sorts...And You Know, what a big advocate of Diamond I was.....But...Basically 3-4recalls in less than two months...and then have the QC supervisor,blatently *lie* to me on the phone of it being an "isolated case"...That's enough for me , I'm done with them


----------



## Setter Jax (May 8, 2012)

Sam,

I agree, I guess it's back to the drawling board to re-search a new feed for the pups.  What did you decide on?

Shon


----------



## StevePickard (May 8, 2012)

Ditto to what Sam said about Diamond!

I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to switch to.  My local hardware/feed store is a dealer for PMI Nutrition dog food.  Supposedly PMI is a subsidiary of Purina and PMI stands for Purina Mills, Inc.  My research shows that it is, and from what I can find out, it is only sold by dealers.  Has anyone had any experience with this company?
I'm interested because my research so far shows that Purina has probably had the fewest numbers of recalls and Pro Plan Selects have ingredients closest to what I would like to be feeding my dogs.  However it is very expensive, especially when feeding 3 dogs.  
PMI Nutrition has a brand called Exclusive Chicken and Rice that has ingredients fairly similar to Pro Plan Selects Chicken and Brown Rice, but it is about $20.00 per bag cheaper.

Here's a link comparing ingredients of Exclusive to other foods including Pro Plan Selects:

http://www.exclusivepetfood.com/dog/ECMD2-0031755.aspx

Here's the PMI Nutrition Exclusive Chicken and Rice ingredients: 

Chicken, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), brewers rice, oatmeal, whole grain brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), corn gluten meal, beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, egg product, flaxseed, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, salmon oil (a source of DHA), choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid.

Pro Plan Selects Chicken and Brown Rice ingredients:

Chicken, barley, dried egg product, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), brewers dried yeast, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), brown rice, oat meal, pea protein, dried beet pulp, natural flavor, fish oil, salt, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, dried tomatoes, dried carrots, dried sweet potatoes, zinc proteinate, Vitamin E supplement, DL-Methionine, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, copper proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
C-4407

Ingredients are fairly similar but what concerns me is that if this is in fact a Purina product, why is it considerably cheaper in price? Hopefully I've stumbled on a more affordable high end Prunia product, but I want to see if any of you guys have any experience with the product.
Steve


----------



## Sam H (May 8, 2012)

Steve...The PMI is something new to me...But I'm looking into it...Food Advisor gives it a 1star....eekk....BUT...It's Purina and the more I check references,etc...the more I'm going that way....I just DON'T like the "corn products" in a dog food...

BTW...FYI...Today , I found out George Hickox is also a Purina guy...So with Ronnie Smith(Huntsmith seminars) and David King(Royal Run Kennels)....Thats THREE nationally renowned "bird dog" trainers that use Purina and at any time , between the three of them...they probably have 70-90 dogs under thier care being trained...Hmmm

Shon...Right now I am feeding "Blue Buffalo"...But only because the mgr of the local TSC is cutting me a deal , till I decide...I just can't afford $50/30lb bag!! feeding 4dogs and next spring another Britt...


----------



## StevePickard (May 8, 2012)

Sam
I saw the same thing on Food Advisor, but from what I saw, that is not the Exclusive product. I didn't find the Exclusive product....they have several different products...just like there is Purina One...Purina Pro Plan...Purina Pro Plan Selects.
I don't like the corn either, but at least the corn is not ground whole corn and its pretty far down the list. I just did an ingredient comparison and it is almost exactly (except for the corn gluten) the same ingredients as Diamond Natural Chicken and Rice....I still like Diamond Natural's ingredient list....just not the manufacturer!  
I'm with you....I think Purina is the way to go....I'm just wanting a little more info on this PMI Nutrition Exclusive.
The training buddy of mine that initially had me switch to Blue Buffalo now feeds Exclusive to his dogs.  He's very satisfied with it and has talked to a Rep of PMI at the store's grand opening and he's been very satisfied with it....but I still want to know more about it. 
Anyone out there hear anything about this food....let us know.
Steve


----------



## maker4life (May 8, 2012)

Sam H said:


> BTW...FYI...Today , I found out George Hickox is also a Purina guy...So with Ronnie Smith(Huntsmith seminars) and David King(Royal Run Kennels)....Thats THREE nationally renowned "bird dog" trainers that use Purina and at any time , between the three of them...they probably have 70-90 dogs under thier care being trained...Hmmm



I'd feed it too if they gave it to me .


----------



## Sam H (May 9, 2012)

maker4life said:


> I'd feed it too if they gave it to me .




C'mon maker......read post #27.....they DON'T give it to them.....I ask 2 of 3 of them that question....Personally , face to face


----------



## Jetjockey (May 9, 2012)

They may give it to Hicox.  There are different levels of sponsorship in the dog food and trial world.  Some trainers get a small discount, some get a big discount, and I do believe some get it free.


----------



## maker4life (May 9, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> They may give it to Hicox.  There are different levels of sponsorship in the dog food and trial world.  Some trainers get a small discount, some get a big discount, and I do believe some get it free.



Absolutely .


----------



## Setter Jax (May 9, 2012)

Sam H said:


> Shon...Right now I am feeding "Blue Buffalo"...But only because the mgr of the local TSC is cutting me a deal , till I decide...I just can't afford $50/30lb bag!! feeding 4dogs and next spring another Britt...



Sam,

It's not too late, Coach has a litter of Lews coming up. lol

Shon


----------



## JuliaH (May 9, 2012)

It's not free. It's discounted. And once you become a Purina sponsor you may not feed anything else and remain a sponsor. 

I feed it too and love the results!  I take advantage of discounts where I buy (one bag free with 10) and save weight circles for points so that I get checks back from Pro Plan. That makes my dog food pretty reasonably priced in the long run.

Julia



maker4life said:


> I'd feed it too if they gave it to me .


----------



## JuliaH (May 9, 2012)

Hint! Hint!

Y'all go to Petsense if you have one nearby and see if they do the same as up here. 1 bag of premium dog food free with 10 purchased. They don't do it with the cheap stuff. They carry all the good stuff too.  

I go thru 1 37.5 lb. bag of Pro Plan Performance per week, unless feeding mommas and children, then it is more depending on need. I do not buy puppy food, adult food, performance food. The same food does all of it and very well. 

Sometimes a senior dog has to have the food cut to lessen the protein and I do that with yummy (but worthless otherwise) canned food with gravy such as Alpo or Skippy.

Now, that 1 bag costs me 43.95 plus tax. Buy 10 bags, get one free so I save that 43.95 plus tax. I save weight circles, easy to do, and send in points to Purina (Pro Plan) and I get back 10 or 20 checks worth $7.00 each, so that discounts the food again. Been doing this a long time, and it is WORTH the little bit of trouble to cut and save the weight circles.  

All this said to say my dog food is pretty reasonable price if I take advantage of the available sales/discounts.  By the way, I feed 6-10 dogs all the time, and do it according to mfg. suggested feeding on the back of the bag. I don't have skinny dogs, yucky stools, poor performance cuz of energy needs, etc. 

Here is the link to join ProClub... No cost at all!  Info on points savings on there... http://purinaproclub.com/

Julia


----------



## Sam H (May 9, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Absolutely .




FAIR ENOUGH...I then stand corrected, because I did not ask "Hickox"


----------



## Sam H (May 9, 2012)

Setter Jax said:


> Sam,
> 
> It's not too late, Coach has a litter of Lews coming up. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Setter Jax (May 9, 2012)

I just borrow the wifes swifer when I hunt with Jim and duct tape it on little Abbey.  lol  That way I can find her in the brush.  lol

Shon


----------



## Jim P (May 9, 2012)

Shon I'm a little slow today, but I will have a come back.lol


----------



## GLS (May 9, 2012)

*Updated from Diamond's site--May 5th*

http://www.diamondpet.com/information/
Brands included in the recall include:

•Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
•Country Value
•Diamond
•Diamond Naturals
•Premium Edge
•Professional 
•4Health
•Taste of the Wild

To determine if their pet food is recalled, consumers should check the production codes on the back of bags that have a number “2” or a “3” in the 9th position AND an “X” in the 10th or 11th position. The best-before dates for the recalled brands listed above are December 9, 2012 through April 7, 2013.

The following graphic is an example of how to read the production code and best before date:

see url for graphic.  wouldn't cut and paste.


----------



## StevePickard (May 10, 2012)

I did a lot of research about the Pruina Mills, Inc.-PMI -feed yesterday and picked up a bag of the Exclusive Chicken and Rice and I'm going to give it a try.  
Here's want I found out on line and it goes along exactly what the dealer told me.  My supplier's family business has been selling Pruina products for over 25 years.  Initially, Purina feeds were only sold thru authorized dealers and not thru "chain stores".  Divisions of the company were sold off and Land O' Lakes bought the PMI division animal food division and Nestle bought out the Pet food division.  PMI still uses the old dealer system, while the Nestle Division who sells the "name brand" products sells to all major retailers. 
Here's what I found out on line:
"Purina traces its roots back to 1894, when founder William H. Danforth began producing feed for various farm animals under the name Purina Mills. The predominant brand for each animal was generally referred to as “Chow”; hence there was “Purina Horse Chow”, “Purina Dog Chow”, “Purina Cat Chow”, “Purina Rabbit Chow”, “Purina Pig Chow”, and even “Purina Monkey Chow”. Later, in 1902, he merged with university professor Webster Edgerly, founder of Ralstonism, who was at the time producing breakfast cereals, to form the “Ralston-Purina Company”.[1]

Purina Mills, Inc., the U.S. animal feed business that was sold by Ralston Purina Company in 1986, was purchased by Koch Industries in 1998, but a U.S. bankruptcy court cancelled out all equity held by Koch to maintain the company’s viability. Purina Mills LLC is now owned by Land O’ Lakes. Purina pet food is now made and marketed by a division of Nestlé (Nestlé Purina PetCare), which is still headquartered in St. Louis.

Purina Mills licenses the Purina and Chow Brands from the owner of the trademarks, Nestlé Purina PetCare Company, for the United States and its territories (including Puerto Rico)."

The Exclusive brand that PMI sells has ingredients very similar to Pro Plan Selects, but at a definite savings in price.  From what I can tell,(and from what the dealer told me) the main reason in price savings is in the advertising cost Nestle incurs vs. the cost PMI incurs. I paid $38.00 for a 35 lb. bag.  The dealer has a program where the 8th bag you buy is free, so that drops the cost down to $33.25 per bag.  
With almost the same ingredients as the Pro Plan Selects (not Pro Plan but the product a notch above Pro Plan) and at almost half the cost...I'm going to give it a try.
Steve


----------



## JuliaH (May 10, 2012)

Wow! Steve, you are good!!  

My food, Pro Plan Performance is from the Nestle end and is only sold in high end retail such as Petsmart, Petsense, et al,  and feed stores that carry it. It won't ever be found in grocers... 

The PMI sounds good too... does it still have the Purina or Pro Plan name?  Is it hard to find?  Note: name is not as important as consistent quality, so this is a curiosity, not an interest in name brand.

Julia




StevePickard said:


> I did a lot of research about the Pruina Mills, Inc.-PMI -feed yesterday and picked up a bag of the Exclusive Chicken and Rice and I'm going to give it a try.
> Here's want I found out on line and it goes along exactly what the dealer told me.  My supplier's family business has been selling Pruina products for over 25 years.  Initially, Purina feeds were only sold thru authorized dealers and not thru "chain stores".  Divisions of the company were sold off and Land O' Lakes bought the PMI division animal food division and Nestle bought out the Pet food division.  PMI still uses the old dealer system, while the Nestle Division who sells the "name brand" products sells to all major retailers.
> Here's what I found out on line:
> "Purina traces its roots back to 1894, when founder William H. Danforth began producing feed for various farm animals under the name Purina Mills. The predominant brand for each animal was generally referred to as “Chow”; hence there was “Purina Horse Chow”, “Purina Dog Chow”, “Purina Cat Chow”, “Purina Rabbit Chow”, “Purina Pig Chow”, and even “Purina Monkey Chow”. Later, in 1902, he merged with university professor Webster Edgerly, founder of Ralstonism, who was at the time producing breakfast cereals, to form the “Ralston-Purina Company”.[1]
> ...


----------



## Sam H (May 10, 2012)

Steve,
That is really interesting...The ingrediants are really attractive,the price is great!!...I looked it up and the nearest dealer is 21mi from here and he doesn't carry the "PMI Exclusive" but could order it....he only handles the "PMI Red Flannel Nutrition" which is extremely similar to Pro Plan(not select , but the reg PP)...The Red Flannel is $28/35lb....He said he could order the 'Exclusive' but not enough people want it, to stock it....Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## StevePickard (May 10, 2012)

Julia,
It goes under PMI name which is Purina Mills, Inc. Here's a link to their site dealer site:
http://www.exclusivepetfood.com/DealerLocator/default.aspx
And their home page link:
http://www.exclusivepetfood.com/default.aspx

I'm giving it a try.
Steve


----------



## JuliaH (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Steve.... now I have something else to work thru 

Julia


----------



## Sam H (May 11, 2012)

*Hey Julia...Thanks Steve*

Well , I found a source for the "Exclusive" PMI food about 35min from here, down in the panhandle of Fl...One thing I like about the PMI , is they have a "lamb and rice"formula , which my pups like...22p/12f..which I like for the offseason...no corn,soy or wheat...$35/35lb bag for Holistic...cheaper than 4health!...without saying ,but I will , cheaper than Blue...basically the same minerals,omega's,vitamins,oil's etc...This is "REAL good"......

And Julia...I KNOW how much you love feeding "Pro Plan Performance year round"....the ingrediants are almost identical,not totally holistic, maybe more minerals tho than PP..BUT...Here's the kicker...$36/35lb and the rebate the same...8bags/9th free!...they issue a card to keep up with it!..Not going to find it at the big retailers...only mom/pop feed stores..ie;"locally owned"...my favorite kind!....Going to get mine tommorrow to try......Come on Bella/Colt..you just gotta love it!


----------



## StevePickard (May 11, 2012)

Sam-
Just from looks, you cannot tell it from the Diamond feed....exactly same shape and color...and actually almost the same ingredients.  I don't think your pups will even know you've switched...


----------



## Jetjockey (May 12, 2012)

Here's something to think about as well.  Two years ago my trainer was looking to replace his Pro Plan Performance because he couldn't get an hour out of most of his trial dogs during the heat.  When he was looking at different foods he switched to Joy brand food.  Joy is not considered a high end food and many of their ingredients are considered not as high quality as other foods.  I was a little skeptical so I called Joy directly and talked to them.  They were great and spoke with me for 20-30 minutes.  The guy I talked to had some REALLY, REALLY good points.  He talked about how regulations force food company's to qualify products like chicken as chicken, vs chicken meal.  Chicken would be just chicken meat, where "meal" could be any part of the chicken including feathers and such.  Here is where the issue comes into play though.  Many parts of the chicken are very good for dogs and they can get a LOT of nutrition from it.  I cant remember the other parts he stated but I believe it was things such as gizzards, hearts, and other things like that.  He said that hearts, gizzards, and other parts are very often better for the dog then just the meat alone, and have a higher protein value.  Joy included those parts as their number one ingredient.  But because of the way they have to list their ingredients, and the fact that "meal" can include anything from hearts to feathers, it makes the food look worse from a marketing perspective, since the Joy foods #1 ingredient was chicken "meal".  However, food company's aren't required to list what products are, or are not included in their "meal" formula.  So without knowing, all "meals" are grouped into 1 category, even though their can be a HUGE difference between what makes up two different products "meal" formulas.  He said that Joy's #1 ingredient "chicken meal" was better then PP's "chicken" because it included those other high nutrition ingredients.  He was VERY confident that Joy's performance food was better then PP's in almost every aspect, even though from just looking at the label, it looks like PP's was much better.  After seing my dog after the transition from PP to Joy, I have to admit he was right, at least with my dog.  She put on weight, her coat looked better, and she ran much better as well.  Not bad considering Joy was half the price as PP.  

The good thing is that their are very high quality foods on the market that are not rediculously priced.  The bad news is unless you call every single manufacture and ask exactly what makes up their different formulas, there really is no way of knowing exactly what you are feeding your dog.  The bigger company's like Purina and Eukanuba, are well known and have great marketing departments.  Smaller companys like Joy have to rely on word of mouth.  I believe Joy is a very small company that doesn't make a lot of food.  They are a US company and all the food is made here in the US.  The problem is because they are small, they have no discount programs for professional trainers, and it can be very hard for trainers who travel to get pallets of food delievered anywhere in the country like you can with the bigger companys.  Because of that, my trainer eventually switched to Eukanuba because they had discount programs in place, and my trainer doesn't run out of food because Eukanuba will darn near deliver a pallet to the trial grounds.  The sad thing is I would really like to support a small company such as Joy because they seem very honest, but its tough to find their food in stores because they are small and not very well known.    At the end of the day, all we have to really go on is what we "think" is a good food.  Just because a food says Pro Plan or Eukanuba Performance and costs $40 a bag because their first ingredient is chicken, salmon, or something else, doesn't mean the food is actually any better then a $25 bag of food with the first ingredient of "chicken meal".


----------



## JuliaH (May 12, 2012)

JJ, there is also the consistency of a well known feed. I think Black Gold had some problems with consistency in the long run. 

I would rather rely on Chicken, or Lamb, etc. on the label than trust a man with an agenda to sell his feed tell me that they don't use feathers, just because I have learned over time that to be cautious. 

I thought about and called Black Gold back during the big hype here over that feed. They  were also very helpful and answered all my questions, but the feed that matched what I wanted was the same cost as my PPP. 

I truly hope your trainer is correct and that he has chosen well for the dogs   That's the main thing anyhow, but I just don't trust "meal" because it can contain anything on that chicken 

And, keep in mind that AAFCO has 2 standards that we should all know about. 

First: Dog Food is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages.

Second and best:  Animal feeding tests using Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) procedures substantiate that Pro Plan Performance Formula provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages of dogs.

This is helpful and I got it back when the Science Diet folks wanted me to feed theirs, so I did lots of comparisons and called Pro Plan folks as well as spending lots of time with Science Diet reps 



Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (May 12, 2012)

I agree Julia, its always a shot in the dark, and we are never going to know for sure.  What we really have to go on is the performance in the field.  My dog has done much better, and looks much better with the Joy, and now the Eukanuba.  I know a lot of people love their PP, but my trainer couldn't get an hour out of his dogs when it was hot out.  Two weeks ago my dog ran an hour championship when it was 91 degrees.  In the brit world, our fall championships begin in the prairies in September with temps still reaching the mid 90's.  I have heard many people say their dogs run "hot" with the PP.  I can attest to that with my dog.  With the PP she was too skinny and her ribs were showing too much IMO.  Now she looks great, and she jumped from 31lbs to 33lbs and her muscle definition really improved.  During 30 minutes trials or when it cools down, I don't think it matters nearly as much.  But when you start talking 1 hour trials in 80+ degree temps, food can really make a big difference.  And again, this is what we saw with my brittany and what the trainer saw with his string of dogs.  Other results can obviously vary.  I know there are many people who switch off the PP in the heat and go with a lower protein formula.


----------



## JuliaH (May 12, 2012)

Yes, the higher protein can be an issue... I regulate that to some degree with how much I give them,  but sometimes the 26/18 formula just does better for some   30% protein is hot for sure!  

Looks like some more study time, cuz that difference is important.

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (May 12, 2012)

Just talked to my trainer.  He switches to 28/18 during the summer.  He was switching to 26/18 with Purina and it wasn't working.  He had no problems with PP when it was cold, and the 26/18 wasnt enough when it was warm.  Eukanuba has two "Performance" formulas, 30/20 and 28/18.  It works better for him.  Again, not sure PP or Eukanuba is better then the other, but for us, the Eukanuba seems to be better.


----------



## Sam H (May 12, 2012)

Julia....I just checked the "Exclusive" PMI Lamb/Rice formula bag of food I picked up...And it has the AAFCO statement of approved "maintenance for adult dogs" which is what i want for the off-season...Don't know about thier "Performance" yet...But will check that...Thanks for the "tidbit' of info from AAFCO...another "comfort endorsement" from the pro's!


----------



## coveyrise (May 15, 2012)

Sam,
I have been using Pro Plan Lamb and Rice for many, many years and can tell you it has out performed all other feed I have tried. Even used Bill Jack for a while and always come back to Purina. My dogs live 15-18 years old and have a great quaility of life till the end. I hunt many dogs till they are 16 for many hours a day and they still hold up well. Sams Club has a 44 lb. bag  for 35 dollars. So you get  10 lbs free compared to other stores and you get the extra points from the weight circles. Of all the plantations I work on down here, 90% use Purina and it sure is not because of the price. They can afford to feed anything they want to. Eric from Eucanuba came to a field day this last year at Pineland Plantation and gave a very long talk about dog nutrition. When he was finished he asked if anyone had any questions and not a person even asked one question. Of course they just about all had on Purina jackets. When these guys put their reputation on the line its with Purina powering their dogs.


----------



## StevePickard (May 15, 2012)

Coveyrise-
That's as good of an endorsement for a particular brand of dog food anyone could ask for! My main objective in finding a good food for my dogs are to keep them healthy and have a long life.  It sounds like Purina has helped your dogs do just that.  
Steve


----------



## Setter Jax (May 15, 2012)

StevePickard said:


> Coveyrise-
> That's as good of an endorsement for a particular brand of dog food anyone could ask for! My main objective in finding a good food for my dogs are to keep them healthy and have a long life.  It sounds like Purina has helped your dogs do just that.
> Steve



Steve I agree, Thanks Coveyrise.  Heading to Sam's club after work.  

SJ


----------



## coveyrise (May 16, 2012)

StevePickard said:


> Coveyrise-
> That's as good of an endorsement for a particular brand of dog food anyone could ask for! My main objective in finding a good food for my dogs are to keep them healthy and have a long life.  It sounds like Purina has helped your dogs do just that.
> Steve



Steve,

I have dogs that have been on this feed for all their life except for the first year[fed pro plan puppy]and are now 12 years old and have never been to a vets office. Their coats are nice and shiny and they just never get sick. Never had cancer or skin problems. I think your dogs will like it.


----------

